# Any method to convert protected .wmv file



## ymhatre (May 1, 2006)

Guys ihav some documentary movies in wmv format....
Problem is tht i hav to connect to net every time i wish to watch the movie...
since my net connection is available only at night it becomes very hectic for me....
So is there any alternate method or something by which i can play or convert it for regular watching.....


----------



## Ramakrishnan (May 5, 2006)

You may use Absolute Video Converter. Using this software, you can convert your WMV format file into any other format.


----------



## ymhatre (May 5, 2006)

Absolute Video Converter Does this converts protected files too?????????


----------



## godsownman (May 6, 2006)

I'm sorry, but these protected WMV files are a big nusiance. I tried with _most_ the softwares but they all refused to do so.


----------



## ymhatre (May 7, 2006)

So then there isnt any way to play those file ???????????


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (May 14, 2006)

ymhatre said:
			
		

> So then there isnt any way to play those file ???????????



i also can play some protected files
It tells acquiring license from internet
download ist bar or something like that to play video


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (May 14, 2006)

what to do 
how to play all files.
It tells acquiring license from internet
download ist bar or something like that to play video


----------



## ymhatre (May 14, 2006)

yup thts the main question....
But now it started working for me i downloaded the ist bar....
installed it....
then ran my adware/ spybot software.. detected tht bar as threat... removed tht thing...
n even the video is playing n also no threats...
i have norton 2006 fully updated....
so there was no harm for me....
now its on u wheter u shuld try it or not...
MIND WELL its risky job.......
But still i cant convert those videos to any other format...
but i can watch them offline....


----------



## robin345 (May 14, 2006)

Make a Audio Cd of these files ..


----------



## ymhatre (May 14, 2006)

@robin345
hello.....
wht AUDIO.... how audio came into picture.....
we r taking abt W M V ---> WIndows media Video
n not W M A ----> Windows media Audio.....

@ everyone.....
even these protected file dont play in windows movie maker.....
PLEASE Any solutions....


----------



## ashfame (May 14, 2006)

same problem here is being faced by me. i also need the solution.


----------



## kjuvale (May 15, 2006)

yes i am too facing same problem from many day, some videos require password for geting lisence. is there any other way to play these files. please tell us if anyone knowws


----------



## vysakh (May 16, 2006)

if theres a method then why would they be called 'protected' ???


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 1, 2006)

i ALSO WANT TO play some protected files
It tells acquiring license from internet
Download ist bar OR Install xxx bar something

can u tell how to play the files then without downloading or installing 3rd party license.


----------



## Nutella (Jul 15, 2010)

I have compared different converters and I recommend MelodyCan.  
It converts music and movies, and also can remove drm protection. The converter is easy to install and use.


----------



## RainbowDog (Jan 25, 2011)

I usually use this program Soundtaxi for converting DRM-protected video and audio files to various unprotected video audio file formats, it is very convinient in use, convert in one click and with CD quality and high speed. You can try it, I hope you will like it too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2011)

admins is dis legal? If yes people try this link-

How to remove DRM from protected WMV, WMA files? - Audio/video stream recording forums

hope I have broken no rule


----------

